# What not to say to a photographer



## tat3406 (Aug 5, 2014)

To all photographer here ;D

http://www.zerouno.org/portfolio/what-not-to-say-to-a-photographer/

I am not a photographer, but i people always said this to me:
Make me look good, got it?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 5, 2014)

tat3406 said:


> I am not a photographer, but i people always said this to me:
> Make me look good, got it?



Would you expect them to say "make me look bad"???


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 5, 2014)

"How much is that worth?"

The response I'd like to give to that begins and ends with F but it "I wouldn't care to discuss that" seems to sound a little more civil.

Jim


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 5, 2014)

I've been on Instagram for a little while now and it's funny how many photos I've seen people post that are covered with "PROOF" watermarks...

My favorite and most heard line has to be "Wow, that's a great camera, I bet it takes great pictures." I'm sure no one else has heard that one. 

And when asked to take an outdoor group photo, "We can just take our picture [of us all in blue suits] here in the conference room [with blue walls, two different white balanced fluorescent bulbs, and projector going] and you can drop us into the outdoor background, right?"


----------

